# First Resorts weeks swap



## dsquires80 (Oct 10, 2012)

I received an email from First Resorts about swapping some timeshare weeks from Durban Sands and Port Alfred Sands with a weeks from another list of RCI resorts. Has anyone else received such corresponendence, and would anyone know which are the best RCI resorts to own in South Africa? Has anyone completed the process, or would anyone know how long the transfer will take? Apparently, Port Alfred and Durban Sands became poor traders and are no longer RCI affiliated.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 11, 2012)

I got rid of my Durban Sands week last year, so I haven't received this message.  But, coming from First Resorts, this leads to skepticism.  

What other resorts are the options on the list of 'other RCI resorts,' and are they saying they will actually transfer ownership?  Or are they saying they will deposit other resort weeks in RCI in place of your ownership weeks?

Interesting.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 11, 2012)

First Resorts sends up a big red flag.  They are the resort management arm of the timeshare empire of Stuart ''the Bullfrog'' Lamont, a well known timeshare sleazebag.  Lately, they have been crashing resorts, closing them by various means and often kicking out the owners.  Beware if they are trying to put you into one of their bogus points clubs and taking away your weeks-based timeshare, which is a common MO for them. One of the things they do to crash a resort is run it down to lose its RCI accreditation.  I would not believe a word they tell you.  Read the other threads on this board about Lamont and First Resorts.  The members at Dikhololo fought off these sleazebags a couple of years ago.


----------



## dsquires80 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks to you two for responding...


They are offering to swap 2 Durban Spa Red 2BR weeks  (almost half the maintenance fee) for my 2 Durban Sands weeks.  They are saying they will transfer ownership and deposit the replacement weeks.

For 3BR at Port Alfred Sands, they have a list that contains these resorts that have 3BR-8 units: Falcon Glen, Pearly Shells and Hartenbos Riveria
Here is the total list for which they will handle all transfer fees and paperwork:

•Bakgatla Resort - Rustenburg
•Boulder Bay - Ballito
•Cabanna Beach - Umhlanga Rocks
•Cabbana Mio - Amanzimtoti
•Durban Spa - Durban
•Falcon Glen Country Estate - Nelspruit
•Formosa Bay Villas - Plettenberg Bay
•Hartenbos Riviera Hotel - Hartenbos
•Labori - Ballito
•Little Eden - Cullinan
•Mount Sheba - Pilgrims Rest
•Mtunzini Forest Lodge - Hluhluwe
•Pearly Shells - Scottsburgh
•Ramsgate Beach Club - Ramsgate
•Silversands - Durban
•Sudwala Lodge - Nelspruit
•Villa Del Sol - Margate


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 15, 2012)

Check the management.  The Bullfrog is clearly up to no good at Port Alfred Sands and Durban Sands.  If you can move to a resort that is NOT managed by First Resorts (and therefore likely controlled by the Bullfrog), it is worth getting out while the getting is good.  His later offers will likely be confined to dubious points in his shady points clubs.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 17, 2012)

I've never heard of Durban Spa before, perhaps they're closely related or on the same premises?

Interesting that Sudwala is on the list they offer to swap you into.  I've dealt with Sudwala for about 10 years and they have great customer service.  I don't believe they're affiliated with Froggie, but now I'm wondering.  Just call me skeptical about all of this.  They're doing this out of the kindness of their hearts because trading power has tanked?

Frankly, if I were you, I'd take this opportunity to pass on the offer and just let the week(s) go back to them and get out entirely.


----------



## dundey (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree with the above.  Although if you did want to keep trading in RCI, just see which of the resorts on the list would give you the best trading (TPU) and ask for those weeks.  Also look into maint. fee differences of course.

That is what I would most likely do.  You can always give these SA weeks back later.


----------



## dsquires80 (Oct 30, 2012)

Many of these resorts are owned by either First Resorts or Optima, which has the same address as First Resorts. So they must be the same company.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 30, 2012)

dsquires80 said:


> Many of these resorts are owned by either First Resorts or Optima, which has the same address as First Resorts. So they must be the same company.



First Resorts is a management company.  It does not own the resorts.  First Resorts is part of the timeshare empire of Stewart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont, and likely Lamont's points clubs have enought weeks to control the votes in the associations at those resorts so that Lamont and some of his Club Leisure Groups cronies comprise the association board and they hire their in-house management company, First Resorts to manage it.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 30, 2012)

*Since Sudwala is an Option...*

Carolinian, perhaps you would know this:

In April of this year, Niky sold her shares in Sudwala and we got a message saying the shares were sold to other management.  Here's an exerpt:

The name of the new shareholder of RHS is a company called VRS (Vacation Recreational Services (Pty) Ltd), which company is currently the management
company of 23 other timeshare resorts and as a result, brings with it a wealth of knowledge to build on the very successful work done by Niky and
her team in the past.
In addition thereto, Albert Rapp, the director and shareholder of Sudwalaskraal Complex (Pty) Ltd has also sold his shares to an entity, Lenian Trust, which operates within the Univision Group of companies.

Wondering if you can see any relation to Froggie?  So far, they've been pretty good to deal with.

Don't mean to hijack the OP's message, but if he/she is considering an alternate, it would be good to know.
TIA.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 31, 2012)

Froggy merged all of his management companies into First Resorts several years ago, so I do not think there is any connection.  I have never heard any of these names in connection with Froggy's operations.




muranojo said:


> Carolinian, perhaps you would know this:
> 
> In April of this year, Niky sold her shares in Sudwala and we got a message saying the shares were sold to other management.  Here's an exerpt:
> 
> ...


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, Carolinian.  Good to get your perspective.


----------



## 5finny (Dec 5, 2012)

I recieved and ignored a first email.
Recieved a second and told them to send the info
They sent me a list of resorts--and at the bottom of the list they said I could also "abandon " my interest.
I had previously offered to deed back the 2 weeks I had and was told no.
They emailed me the docs and I emailed them back
I know I am helping the darkside but it seems to me my only option was to try and find someone in SA to take the unit--and then I probably would just be setting up another victem


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 5, 2012)

I would have done the same.


----------



## roses13 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Getting rid of Durban Sands*

So I am confused as I also got a lette from THR properties saying that Durban is going downhill and they would trade us for other weeks.  But what would their motivation be in doing this? seems suspicious.  We want to give our 2 weeks back but not sure how to do this. They trade very poorly and cost a ton in maintenance fees.  We have two weeks but don't want to stop paying if our credit will be affected. Can someone advise?
Thanks so much


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi, Roses,

Did you see Post #13 where someone also received the offer to swap for another resort, and they said at the bottom of the list of resort options there was a note that you could abandon your interest.  Sounds like a great and painless option for you if you see that offer in your paperwork as well.

I also smell something fishy, especially since it's from First Resorts (see my earlier post), but I'd still grab the escape hatch if I were you.

I used to own DS but gave it to a broker to dispose of over a year ago.
This sounds like a faster way, if you can abandon your interest with their blessings.


----------

